# Best Optical Disc



## The Conqueror (Feb 12, 2008)

Vote for ur Best Optical Disc


----------



## nvidia (Feb 12, 2008)

My vote goes for the DVD


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 12, 2008)

Ya, DVD rocks as of now


----------



## Pathik (Feb 12, 2008)

DVD for now..


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 12, 2008)

I use DVDs.........very time


----------



## utsav (Feb 13, 2008)

Kya bewakoofo jaise topics banate ho yaar.cd ko bd se compare kar rahe ho.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 13, 2008)

^^  lol


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 13, 2008)

DVD... *D*umb but *V*ery cheap *D*isc


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 13, 2008)

DVD


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 13, 2008)

blu-ray.for the capacity  
will get a drive soon


----------



## krazzy (Feb 13, 2008)

Best is obviously Blu-Ray Disc. But the most practical right now is DVD.


----------



## New (Feb 13, 2008)

At Present: DVD*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif
In future:Blu-ray*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif


----------



## moshel (Feb 13, 2008)

DVD for me..

BD too much expensive..look at the costs!!!
BD player.....Rs. 45000/- or maybe a PS3 for Rs. 25000/-
a good high definition TV...Rs. 1,20,000/-
BD movies? do we get it in India as yet? even if we do wat must be the price? 2K+ probably.

right now im waiting for my local CDwalla to start getting BDs.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 13, 2008)

I voted cd. Depends on your definition of "best". If its reliability, I've burnt my fingers with Moserbaer DVDs. I use only SONY Accucore DVDs now.


----------



## iamtheone (Feb 14, 2008)

moshel said:


> DVD for me..
> 
> BD too much expensive..look at the costs!!!
> BD player.....Rs. 45000/- or maybe a PS3 for Rs. 25000/-
> ...




u can order BD movies from amazon...they ship books and movies worldwide...most of the movies cost less than 30$....nd i lately they have started sending their parcels throughh an indian company avonsolution so u are not even charged any custom duties too.....IMO 1200 bucks for a blu ray movie(if u have a ps3/player and an hdtv) is a steal


----------



## entrana (Feb 14, 2008)

dudes bd movies ARE available in india in planet m's. cost 1800 per movie. not worth it imo. just get 18 pirated movies!!


----------



## xbonez (Feb 14, 2008)

currently price:capacity ratio of dvds are max....approx 450mb per rupee....so dvd for me...but mind you *single layer dvd* only


----------



## max_demon (Feb 14, 2008)

i hate all optical disks , Pendrive for me , i can get 4 GB opne for Rs. 800


----------



## xbonez (Feb 14, 2008)

so, u back up movies, games and data also on pen drives?


----------



## narangz (Feb 14, 2008)

DVD for now


----------



## krates (Feb 14, 2008)

PEN DRIVE ,bhaad mein jaaye optical disc


----------



## max_demon (Feb 15, 2008)

xbonez said:


> so, u back up movies, games and data also on pen drives?


 cough cough , on hard disks , 320 GB costs Rs. 3000 thats rs. 10 per GB . and the access time is fast . will u consider 5 GB for Rs. 20 or 5 GB for Rs. 50 (exellent Speed )?


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 15, 2008)

At present DVD.... Btw, me and some of my friends experiencing some problem with Moserbaer dvd specially with RW , anyone also experiencing this ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 15, 2008)

Tech.Masti said:


> At present DVD.... Btw, me and some of my friends experiencing some problem with Moserbaer dvd specially with RW , anyone also experiencing this ?



I've had so many problems with Moserbaer I've stopped using them. Problem goes like this:

Write DVD
Verify Data
Archive
After a month - corrupt DVD

???????????????????????????

Now I use only SONY Accucore, so far so good.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 15, 2008)

sh!t I already bought moser baer DVD + RW. should I exchange for sony ?


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 15, 2008)

^^^ try it ...


----------



## iamtheone (Feb 15, 2008)

entrana said:


> dudes bd movies ARE available in india in planet m's. cost 1800 per movie. not worth it imo. just get 18 pirated movies!!


  so dude if u r getting those from there u'll be saving 600 bucks and NO DUTIES ARE CHARGED.....so thats a much better option than getting them frm planet M...nd m sure most of the new ones wont be stocked by planet m....


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 15, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> sh!t I already bought moser baer DVD + RW. should I exchange for sony ?


dont burn anything important on Moser baer dvd RW-its just pathetic.u'll lose ur data


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 15, 2008)

verbatim DVDs for the win!.I even overburnt them and still they are perfectly readable.


moserbaer teh sucker


----------



## Pathik (Feb 15, 2008)

Melody DVDs FTW!


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 15, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> sh!t I already bought moser baer DVD + RW. should I exchange for sony ?



Better do

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 15, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Better do


And strangely, Sony cost MRP Rs. 55/-, but Moser Baer cost MRP Rs. 65/-. I guess I might want to verify the quality of moser baer discs myself, as I am dissatisfied with sony CD-RWs, but then again, I might be wrong.

For the reference, I have one Moser Baer DVD+RW Single Layer DVD thats still unused and the plastic sheet around it still untampered.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 15, 2008)

^^thats pretty high rates IMo,I got Hp DVD-RW's about 8-9 months ago for Rs40-45\piece.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 15, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^thats pretty high rates IMo,I got Hp DVD-RW's about 8-9 months ago for Rs40-45\piece.


DVD+RW is better than DVD-RW


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 15, 2008)

I can't find a Verbatin 50 or 100 Pack .

SO goin in for MoserBaer .


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 15, 2008)

^^not mosrbaer,I bought their best DVDs(it costed me Rs18\piece on bulk purchase of 30DVDs) and I am not at all satisfied.

better hunt down verbatim or get sony instead of moserbaer.verbatim is anyday better than sony\moserbaer.


----------

